# Moving input jacks?



## Zodjeiknights (Jan 19, 2021)

I am new to building pedals and a total noob when it comes to circuit knowledge.  Is it possible/ and or difficult to move input jacks from say the side (on the original) to the top in a new clone build? Also for some effects is it possible/ and or difficult to ad an expression jack?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 19, 2021)

Moving input jacks is not a problem as long as you have room to do so and plan it out. It's worth noting that every PedalPCB has top-mounted jacks (I'm pretty sure that's universal for PedalPCB). All you need to do is give yourself enough lead room on the wires to put the jacks wherever you want. Additionally, it is possible to add expression jacks depending on what you want to do and what mods you're able to dig up. I would recommend if you're new to building pedals is to just start with simple boards and following them to the letter until you get real comfortable with building, soldering, troubleshooting, and reading schematics. I started building early in quarantine last year and I'm only now really starting to get the hang of things it feels like. In terms of easy first builds that are very simple to recognize whether they are working or not, I'd recommend the Ionizer, Amentum, or Je T'aime. I'm sure others could let you know of other simple first builds.


----------



## Zodjeiknights (Jan 19, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Moving input jacks is not a problem as long as you have room to do so and plan it out. It's worth noting that every PedalPCB has top-mounted jacks (I'm pretty sure that's universal for PedalPCB). All you need to do is give yourself enough lead room on the wires to put the jacks wherever you want. Additionally, it is possible to add expression jacks depending on what you want to do and what mods you're able to dig up. I would recommend if you're new to building pedals is to just start with simple boards and following them to the letter until you get real comfortable with building, soldering, troubleshooting, and reading schematics. I started building early in quarantine last year and I'm only now really starting to get the hang of things it feels like. In terms of easy first builds that are very simple to recognize whether they are working or not, I'd recommend the Ionizer, Amentum, or Je T'aime. I'm sure others could let you know of other simple first builds.


Thats great to know because I thought these circuits were similar to the original they were based on and the jacks would be located where the original had them. I like the top mounted jacks way better and its more space efficient


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 19, 2021)

Zodjeiknights said:


> Thats great to know because I thought these circuits were similar to the original they were based on and the jacks would be located where the original had them. I like the top mounted jacks way better and its more space efficient


100% agree. If you look at any of the build docs, you can scroll to the bottom and you'll see how the wiring works out. It's pretty universal, although you'll see little differences here and there, it's always top-mounted.

Here's what they look like in the build docs. The black wires at the top go to ground. If you buy the 3pdt wiring boards, this becomes infinitely easier. Look those up on the PedalPCB store to see what I mean.


----------



## Zodjeiknights (Jan 19, 2021)

So if I'm reading this right I need to purchase a seperate circuit for the switch? I had thought that was part of the design... guess I'll have to order some...


----------



## Barry (Jan 19, 2021)

Zodjeiknights said:


> Thats great to know because I thought these circuits were similar to the original they were based on and the jacks would be located where the original had them. I like the top mounted jacks way better and its more space efficient


The circuitry is true to the original unless otherwise noted, they layout is usually different and mostly better


----------



## Robert (Jan 19, 2021)

Zodjeiknights said:


> So if I'm reading this right I need to purchase a seperate circuit for the switch? I had thought that was part of the design... guess I'll have to order some...



You can wire them without a breakout board (as shown in the pic above)...    The 3PDT breakout board just simplifies the wiring a bit.

There's plenty of folks here that don't use them and their builds come out looking fantastic.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 20, 2021)

Personally, I find it more fun to wire up a 3pdt switch rather than a breakout board. Or maybe I just like doing things the hard way . Either way it is good soldering practice. I build these for myself rather than for others, so it doesn't matter to me what the guts look like as long as it sounds good.


----------



## fig (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi Z, 

If you haven't had much soldering / component experience, you may want to consider trying a few soldering practice kits and reading a crash course in basic circuitry. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jasonrbauer (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi all, I am trying to match all my pedals to the PedalPCB format. My entire Mod section currently consists of two Keeley pedals, the Dyno my Roto and the Bubbletron. Both have side jacks (6 pin type). I would like to rebox these two pedals into a single 125BB. Seems like this is a simple matter of connecting the two boards and moving the jacks. Question is, what is the easiest way to connect them?  Break out switch board? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Dali (Feb 3, 2021)

I also highly suggest that when a pedal got your interest, you check the Build Reports forum to see end results of some of our friendly builders here. It helps figuring complexity sometimes.

I've made +25 pedals and stick to original building docs so far except for a "trim pot=>real-top-knob".

I'm not yet comfortable doing mods...

Get successful first, than grow confidence and explore.


----------

